# Wildhaus Bragg



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

*I want to congratulate Donovan and Echo v. Wildhaus (Lana). This team impressed a lot of people this past weekend in Iowa (including the Judge) with Lana taking High Schutzhund 3, High in Protection, and High in Trial!!! I believe the scores were 86 tracking, 92 in obedience and 98 in protection giving them a total of 276. (sorry if I'm off a point some where).*

:groovy:


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup, you got the scores right.  Huge congrats to Donovan and Lana!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wow that is great!! Congrats to them both and all of their hard work


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yaayyy! That's fantastic news!! Big congrats Donovan and Lana..

Chris~ You must be very proud of the pups you've produced and it's gotta be very rewarding for a breeder to watch and hear about those pups being worked and titled! I know the handlers/owners have a lot to do with it, but it all starts with the right kind of dog..

And Lynn, you've also gotta be proud as you put a lot of the foundation work on Lana when she was with you for those oh what, 15 months?!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

To achieve a SchH 3 on to itself is impressive when you consider the time and work that goes into a team titling to that level, but to perform at a 276 level....wow! What a sense of pride and accomplishment for Donovan and Echo vom Wildhaus "Lana". :congratulations:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Big congrats guys


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome job!
Take a bow ladies, you made his job immeasurably easier for no other reason than you cared deeply and helped out!
:congratulations:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to Donovan, Lana and The Wildhaus for another great brag! And to you too, Lynn-what a great foundation you must have put on her!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:toasting: Donovan and Lana! Great work and congrats to you too Chris and Tim


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

EXCITEMENT! Everyone must have been so proud and happy!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> Lynn-what a great foundation you must have put on her!!


Let me just clarify something here.. Lana came to me at 7 months of age and I had her for 15 months. Donovan did a lot of the foundation work, I just more or less continued with her training (and foundation work). So I'm not to get all the credit for Lana's start in the sport!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Of course, Donovan has worked hard with her, and he deserves every bit of the credit!! He did say on FB that the weather was extremely hot and humid for this trial. 
Lana was lucky to share a chapter of her life with you! 
:cake:
Happy Birthday, BTW!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG :congratulations: Donovan and Lana!!!


----------

